# Miracola's Goodfellas blood



## RippedPit (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone here purchase from Johnny Miracola @ Goodfella Kennels? Its a struggle to find ppl that have a purchased from him...


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I looked at his site. Nice looking Bully's but I see no peds or anything saying they are registered.They have UKC and ABKC logos but make sure. They should be able to hook you up with former customers if they've been in business for 14 years. I'd get at least 10 different referrals with photos and numbers or e-mails. The more out of state referrals the better since they won't be relatives


----------



## RippedPit (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol they are registered I've talked to two ppl that have owned @ least 3 or more dogs from them. I speak to Johnny often and loyal customer of his... I've seen pics and vids of pups and adults. But most owners are located in South FLA. I was just wondering if I would get lucky on catching anyone up here with some Goodfella blood. Oh yea XK9 is where more goodfella blood is but the few I've spoken to that have purchase from that kennel didn't like the business.


----------



## RippedPit (Oct 4, 2011)

fishinrob said:


> I looked at his site. Nice looking Bully's but I see no peds or anything saying they are registered.They have UKC and ABKC logos but make sure. They should be able to hook you up with former customers if they've been in business for 14 years. I'd get at least 10 different referrals with photos and numbers or e-mails. The more out of state referrals the better since they won't be relatives


Oh yea the dogs peds go back to Tonkawa Gray Fox....which highly concentrated in South FLA. S/n Mighty Matteo has Goodfella blood in his ped


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

RippedPit said:


> Lol they are registered I've talked to two ppl that have owned @ least 3 or more dogs from them. I speak to Johnny often and loyal customer of his... I've seen pics and vids of pups and adults. But most owners are located in South FLA. I was just wondering if I would get lucky on catching anyone up here with some Goodfella blood. Oh yea XK9 is where more goodfella blood is but the few I've spoken to that have purchase from that kennel didn't like the business.


It sounds like you got your answer then lol


----------



## RippedPit (Oct 4, 2011)

PBnKobePit said:


> It sounds like you got your answer then lol


Naw I wanted to know if anyone on this board had purchased from Goodfella Kennels and their feedback...that's what I wanted to know


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

I know I'm playing I dont know anyone personally who has but on another forum I read good things


----------



## RippedPit (Oct 4, 2011)

PBnKobePit said:


> I know I'm playing I dont know anyone personally who has but on another forum I read good things


Lol cool! I just want to see more productions!


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Grey Fox has always been one of my favorite Amstaff's. Matteo is a little too bulky for my taste. Their page definitely needs more details on peds and production.


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

Both of my dogs have Goodfellas in their bloodline and both are PR UKC registered.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/american_pit_bull_terrier/dog.html?id=1205035

thats a link to my females pedigree... she's short and medium-wide also has a GREAT personality


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

RippedPit said:


> Lol they are registered I've talked to two ppl that have owned @ least 3 or more dogs from them. I speak to Johnny often and loyal customer of his... I've seen pics and vids of pups and adults. But most owners are located in South FLA. I was just wondering if I would get lucky on catching anyone up here with some Goodfella blood. Oh yea XK9 is where more goodfella blood is but the few I've spoken to that have purchase from that kennel didn't like the business.


You should go out to the kennel and lay hands on the dogs yourself what you see for yourself can't be disputed. I personally wouldn't buy a dog from a kennel whose parent's I haven't seen in person and laid hands on. Online shopping for dog's is a bad way to do business what you see on a website is not always what your going to get. If you plan on owning anything from them best advice I can give you is plan a trip out to their yard and see the dogs with your own eyes.


----------



## RippedPit (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadie said:


> You should go out to the kennel and lay hands on the dogs yourself what you see for yourself can't be disputed. I personally wouldn't buy a dog from a kennel whose parent's I haven't seen in person and laid hands on. Online shopping for dog's is a bad way to do business what you see on a website is not always what your going to get. If you plan on owning anything from them best advice I can give you is plan a trip out to their yard and see the dogs with your own eyes.


From about 4 owners...which have purchase from Goodfellas multiple times have told me when I go to his yard I won't be dissapointed....but trust I've never bought a dog without physical contact, seeing the parents and their living conditions. I'm just trying to see other owners of the blood. That is all


----------

